# Headlight module, J431, where is it?



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

I've got a G78 level sensor and J431 headlight control module error. I've tried replacing the level sensor, only with a used one so far, playing the odds that they both wouldn't have the same error. Being that I get the same exact error in VCDS I thought I'd check out the control module next. 

I'm getting a G78 07766 error, short to ground. I've checked out all the wires I could find coming from the sensor. Once I find the module I'll check its wires out and possibly swap it out for a used one to see if I get the same error.


----------



## petebert (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks like I found it, behind the glove box, mounted on a metal plate. Sticker is missing from mine so I can't verify the parts number but otherwise it looks identical to part #4Z7907357


----------

